# Paint brush cleaning machine?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I like my trusty, dependable spinner tool.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks like my lunch pail.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

We just use water, sometimes soap, sometimes a five in one or wire brush and then spin the brush by hand. Only takes a couple of mins to clean a brush by hand.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

laundry tub,wire brush, brush comb, green scrub pad:yes: . i never use a spinner on brush:no:. i spin my brush with my hands:yes:. i dont think a brush cleaning machine would work very good:no:. but hey a lot of engineers ,inventors, you know people that were pocket protectors for their pens say it does work:yes:. if you get one , now you have brushes to clean ,and you have a machine to clean. but anyways let us if you get one and how it works:thumbsup:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

On a serious note, they are the way of the future. How long do you think they're going to allow painters to let paint laden water go into the drain? They clean the brush (so it's said) and they also clean the water after. The commercial ones sell for a few grand, so I'm told. With what Uncle Sham is doing to the paint industry, I'm happier to be on the way out than on the way in!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

just use this for $20


----------



## Colorblend (Jun 21, 2011)

Funny, I have never seen those spinners. 

Thing is, many paints cannot be cleaned with water but requires white spirit. It is inexpensive but I am not comfortable with using more than a minimum as it is being poured into the sink (oh, and that also needs cleaning afterwards). I would like a machine that is simply a little washing machine, preferably one that is able to filter and reuse the liquid, whatever it is. As jsheridan said above, pouring it all in the sink is not the perfect solution. I would like a device that cleaned the brushes effectively with water or spirit and left most of the paint in filters that could be left at the appropriate place, wherever you take old paint and chemicals. 


Maybe I simply need to make it myself.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

> Thing is, many paints cannot be cleaned with water but requires white spirit. It is inexpensive but I am not comfortable with using more than a minimum as it is being poured into the sink (oh, and that also needs cleaning afterwards).


WTH You should pour all of the thinners/solvents into a old paint can and let them dry with the lid off.......it doesnt take long they are spirits. I'd think that pouring solvents and paint down a drain would violate many laws both local and federal. But who cares right, let the idiots down stream drink it..........geez


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

DO NOT Put SPIRITS / PAINT THINNER DOWN THE SINK> EVER. 
:no::no:


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> DO NOT Put SPIRITS / PAINT THINNER DOWN THE SINK> EVER.
> :no::no:


 just pour it along the fence line with your used motor oil. problem solved.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

> just pour it along the fence line with your used motor oil. problem solved.


O come on the creek at the back of the property is where old motor oil goes........ it's just past the burn barrel


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Colorblend said:


> Funny, I have never seen those spinners.
> 
> Thing is, many paints cannot be cleaned with water but requires white spirit. It is inexpensive but I am not comfortable with using more than a minimum as it is being poured into the sink (oh, and that also needs cleaning afterwards). I would like a machine that is simply a little washing machine, preferably one that is able to filter and reuse the liquid, whatever it is. As jsheridan said above, pouring it all in the sink is not the perfect solution. I would like a device that cleaned the brushes effectively with water or spirit and left most of the paint in filters that could be left at the appropriate place, wherever you take old paint and chemicals.
> 
> ...


I certainly hope you are kidding


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

What goes into the sink goes to a wastewater treatment plant, where it gets cleaned. The unit you say you need, the ones that clean the water after, are supposedly already on the shelves in California, but they're not cheap. Chrisn, I don't think he is.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> What goes into the sink goes to a wastewater treatment plant, where it gets cleaned. The unit you say you need, the ones that clean the water after, are supposedly already on the shelves in California, but they're not cheap. Chrisn, I don't think he is.[/quote]
> 
> 
> I did'nt think so either, but I will hold back my true feelings so as not to get banned


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

mustangmike3789 said:


> just pour it along the fence line with your used motor oil. problem solved.


...or down the storm sewer with your old anti-freeze.


----------

